# Post ur Java Queries Here



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

Use this thread to post all ur doubts and questions about java programming to get it solved


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool.Nice Thread. 
To start with how do i delete selected text from a textarea?

Regards,
ray


----------



## anand1 (Oct 25, 2007)

How to program the Mobile application software in Java.
Plz help


----------



## forever (Oct 25, 2007)

alright. had posted this a while back in the Q&A thread but to no help. ive been assigned this programe and need to submit the source code for the same, *he's also asked me to use applets*. i have no prior experience with java and its not possible for me to catch up with so little time left. her is the problem.

*Write a programe to read the contents of a 10 MB file and write it to another file and find out the process times taken for these read and write operations.*

any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks a lot.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 25, 2007)

anand1 said:
			
		

> How to program the Mobile application software in Java.
> Plz help


 Mobile Application development in Java is a very broad topic. If you could be specific then may be help can be available. 
For a basic "hello world" application check this out
*www.devx.com/tips/Tip/20098



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Cool.Nice Thread.
> To start with how do i delete selected text from a textarea?
> 
> Regards,
> ray


 Put this line of code on the event on which you want to delete

```
textArea.replaceSelection("");
```


----------



## anand1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I only just have to ko how to start up im Mobile Application Programming.
Just starting with a simple program and the later i will manage myself.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 25, 2007)

^^ check the simple hello world example.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 25, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> Put this line of code on the event on which you want to delete
> 
> ```
> textArea.replaceSelection("");
> ```



Thanx mate.Was looking for that since quite a while now.
Btw,from what version is this method implemented?

Regards,
ray


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 25, 2007)

^^ no idea about that.
but the latest versions do support it.

Here is a full tutorial related to TextArea.


----------



## anand1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Please let me ko how to start programming in Mobile Application.
What to study and which way to go. Rest i can do myself.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 25, 2007)

^^ The best way would be to pick a nice book.
I would suggest J2ME Complete Reference or Beginning J2ME: From Novice to Professional.

You can also find about J2ME from Sun's Website  here


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 28, 2007)

how to create join using jpa?


----------

